# Scoped vs Unscoped



## Bigdipper (Jul 19, 2010)

Which do you shoot and why?


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 19, 2010)

One of each. Rem 700ml 54cal scoped. CVA optima elite, 50cal open sites.

The scope makes sense for some open areas I used to hunt. When I got the optima, i was hunting tighter areas and didn't need the magnification. And I had 1 scope and put that on the 243 barrel.

The cva is pretty accurate with the open sights.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 19, 2010)

I shoot a scope because it gives me an unfair advantage...lol..Seriously though No scope on a modern in-line is like putting a 80MPH governor on a ferrari..


----------



## Bigdipper (Jul 19, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I shoot a scope because it gives me an unfair advantage...lol..Seriously though No scope on a modern in-line is like putting a 80MPH governor on a ferrari..




Hah good call, I'm waiting on those hawken style shooters to speak up!

I'm gonna wait for gun season to put my scope back on my optima. I'd like to buy a kit before next year that I can keep scopeless.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

percussion cap .50, real powder not pellets and sabots. Iron sights is accurate out to about 75, which is probly better than I am in the woods


----------



## Caver Dave (Jul 20, 2010)

Scoped (Millett Buck Gold 3-9x44) my Encore 209x.50 for 2 reasons:

1) It'll hopefully give me a few extra minutes between "too dark to see" and the official end of the shooting day

2) I suck ... while still managing 20/20, my eyes are "tired"


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm shooting a flintlock with irons myself. IF I could afford one of the "good" brass tubed ole timey style scopes I might put it on a cap lock I have.


----------



## miles58 (Jul 20, 2010)

I shoot both.  2 guns with irons and one with a scope so I voted irons.

Dave


----------



## whitworth (Jul 20, 2010)

*They were the rules*

I still have a muzzleloader I used in a state that only allowed flintlock muzzleloaders, open sights; and no scopes for their primitive hunt season.   

As long as I can see, I'll keep the rifle, as is.   Besides, I don't need primers to fire it.


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 20, 2010)

shooting a modern muzzleloader with out a scope is like shooting a modern compound bow with out a sight.. it can be done but it does not take full use of the equipement.


----------



## PWalls (Jul 20, 2010)

The first year they made the muzzle loader season was iron sights only. I had a nice doe in a food plot at about 75-80 yards away that I did not shoot because I had a hard time picking up the tru-glo sights accurately on her shoulder. I let her walk. When they approved scopes, I went and purchased one and can now make that shot safely. I would rather have a scope and confidence of a shot instead of the iron sights and possibility of a questionable shot.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 20, 2010)

Iron sights, caplock, ability to stalk close--why use a scope? Just another meat hunter like my ancestors!


----------



## FrontierGander (Jul 20, 2010)

open sights.... Why? Its the law in Colorado during muzzle loading season.


----------



## one hogman (Jul 20, 2010)

*scoped muzzleloader*

At anything over 25 yards if your eyes are over 55 like mine they need all the help you can get, I have taken Turkeys, Coyotes, and hogs at around 100 yds or better with ML w/scope wouldn't have even tried without one .My ML with 150 gr powder and sabot spitzer bullet will kill to two hundred yds Iron sites are a joke at that distance.


----------



## RickD (Jul 20, 2010)

I hunt with both cap and flint with open sights


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 22, 2010)

scope all the way for me.  although I have only shot one or 2 animals at more than 75 yards or so with the smoker, I still prefer looking through the glass so to speak.

3.5x10x50


----------



## Doyle (Jul 22, 2010)

Scope - because I'm 51 years old and my eyes feel like they are a lot older.


----------



## pnome (Jul 22, 2010)

Iron sights.

Because a scope would look kinda silly mounted on a Hawken.

That said, if I had one of the modern style muzzleloaders I'd probably put a nice low power optic with an illuminated reticule on it.


----------



## TreeFrog (Jul 22, 2010)

Iron sights.  I shoot a CVA Hawken with real powder and buffalo bullets.  I wouldn't mind putting one of those real long, period scopes on it but probably never will.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 22, 2010)

Iron sights. The main reason I love shooting and hunting with black powder is the challenge and the traditions involved. If I wanted to use a modern gun I'd just do all my hunting with a centerfire rifle, I wouldn't be shooting a muzzleloader. Putting a scope on one of my muzzleloaders would be like putting an engine on my pocketknife.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2010)

Ya`ll know my thoughts on this...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll know my thoughts on this...




3x9 Leupold or a 12x Redfield with the rangefinding reticle?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> 3x9 Leupold or a 12x Redfield with the rangefinding reticle?



Kahles, it withstands the heat from the flintlock better...


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 22, 2010)

I admire you guys that do it the traditional way.
I might even give it a try once I've gotten a few more critters under my belt, but right now, my optima pro is scoped, I've taken two deer with it, both in a thick bottom, each with low light at a distance of 80, & 65 yds respectively.
Don't think I could have done it with out the scope.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 23, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Putting a scope on one of my muzzleloaders would be like putting an engine on my pocketknife.



would make one heckuva pocket knife though



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll know my thoughts on this...


oh come on nico tell us how you really feel


----------



## frankwright (Jul 27, 2010)

I use both. I much prefer to hunt with my Cabelas Hawken or my Lyman Trade rifle. My old eyes will only let me shoot out to about 40 yards. Most of the time that is enough.
When I go to Ohio I have a NEF inline with a scope because a lot of the fields where I hunt call for 50-125 yard shots.


----------



## kedo (Jul 27, 2010)

not a scope on the CVA optima. just use the fiber optics. work buddy of mine gives me a hard time about using a scope, so don't!! trying to beat him in accuracy!!! HA HA!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 27, 2010)

54cal Hawken...Iron sights...With the trajectory of 
a Rainbow, a scope seems a big waste...And extra 
weight on an already heavy gun....


----------



## RickD (Jul 27, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> 54cal Hawken...Iron sights...With the trajectory of
> a Rainbow, a scope seems a big waste...And extra
> weight on an already heavy gun....



Excellent point..


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 27, 2010)

iron sights. southern mt. flinter and a great plains capper. no place , room or desire for a scope on either of em.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 27, 2010)

If I was shooting a flintlock at less than 50yds I would go with open sights for the tradition of it...


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm the one kedo was talking about, he's getting better. 
I have a T/C Cherokee .45 and a CVA Deerhunter .54, both have the iron sights. I was thinking about putting a peep on the Cherokee but is kinda rare now, so it may end up on the CVA


----------



## Son (Jul 27, 2010)

With my eyesight with glasses, without a scope, I would be out from muzzleloader hunting. I can't see the iron sights in focus enough to make a sure shot placement. Before scopes were allowed, I let several good bucks go by because I couldn't be sure of the shot. The scope now allows me a clear picture, and has worked for me.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 28, 2010)

Scope for me and my 51 year old eyes(Doyle I feel your pain ). I missed too many before scopes were legal and I even  grew up shootin iron sites on 30-30's. Less chance to wound one now. Should I be using a scope designed for ML's? I,m just using a Simmons I had on a 270. Works good.


----------



## huntin1 (Jul 28, 2010)

I also have one of each. I would never consider putting a scope on my T/C Hawken, I enjoy hunting with it and using the open sights.

But, I also have an in-line T/C Thunderhawk that has a 1X Nikon scope, this rifle is a joy to shoot and very accurate. 

Which one I choose to hunt with depends on my mood.



huntin1


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2010)

My aging eyes appreciate the help a 4x scope gives me.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 29, 2010)

Personally I think if you want to use a scope, do so. If not then don't. I personally don't want a modern scope on my sidelock rifles, I might however be willing to try one of the old style long tubed scopes. If I owned a modernish inline I would be using a scope.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 29, 2010)

I have an inline with a Leupold I've shot for 3 years but before that I shot my dad's Hawken. He and I both killed around 50 deer combined with the Hawken but both switched to inlines for longer range shots.


----------



## AliBubba (Jul 29, 2010)

I used irons until last year when I missed a buck cause my rear site was "fuzzy" due to age...Now I have a 4x scope...


----------



## stsid1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I use a 3x9x40 scope because its hard for my eyes to see those blurry green dots and yes I wear glasses .


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 7, 2010)

Just like the round ball question, I use iron sights with my traditional rifles and a scope with my inline.


----------



## jkoch (Aug 7, 2010)

If you make it 68 you will know why I use a scope.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 7, 2010)

jkoch, I am 68, wear bi-focals and am proud that I can still see and shoot as good as a lot of my younger friends. Have scopes on .22 and center fire for long range shooting. Just can't bring myself to scope either of my bp guns. Feel same way about inline bp guns. Boone and Crockett never used an inline or a scope either!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 7, 2010)

I ve got a scope, 4 power only! The muzzel season is so short I just carry my bow the last few years! I use it behind the house in fla. the season is longer here!


----------



## jkoch (Aug 7, 2010)

Whiteeagle said:


> jkoch, I am 68, wear bi-focals and am proud that I can still see and shoot as good as a lot of my younger friends. Have scopes on .22 and center fire for long range shooting. Just can't bring myself to scope either of my bp guns. Feel same way about inline bp guns. Boone and Crockett never used an inline or a scope either!



I'm proud for you but my eyes won't allow me to to shoot Iron sights.


----------



## Bigdipper (Aug 8, 2010)

the only problem with a scope is that places like ft. stewart won't allow you to use one for their PW smokepole season so if you wanted to use one you would have to take it off before season and then remount it afterwards if you wanted to hunt there.


----------



## Robk (Aug 9, 2010)

bigdipper,  scoped ML's are now legal per Fort Stewart 420-4 during the ML season.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 9, 2010)

*iron sights*

I like a scope but my bushnell banner only 3 years old broke so im going with iron sights this year.


----------



## majg1234 (Aug 10, 2010)

Been there and done all that,Irons on a Hawken,Irons on a GreyHawk...Burris posi lock on a GreyHawk (one large hole with 3 shots @ 80yds) Omega with a 3x9x40... like shooting my 308...this year it'll be a flinter with Irons in 40 cal (TVM Southern Mtn rifle) when you live long enough you have all your fun then return to "real deal" like my great grandpappy did in "Kaintuck" The real reason to ML hunt now is cause we can.  I started waaay back yonder when it was an extra season,yep my eyes are old but my hunting skills are much better than when in my 20's soooo I'll use that to make up the handicap irons give me.....suppose ole D Boone or  J Bridger needed glasses or did they get real close before pullin the trigger  any way do what you want and enjoy just remember to teach someone else the ways of the woods and keep the sport alive!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdipper (Aug 10, 2010)

Robk said:


> bigdipper,  scoped ML's are now legal per Fort Stewart 420-4 during the ML season.



(c) Center-fire rifles and center-fire pistols are prohibited in areas A-15, A-16, A-17, A-18, B-6, and D-3. Shotguns, black powder weapons, and bows and arrows are permitted in these areas. Rim-fire weapons are allowed in areas A-15, A-17 and B-6. When open for hunting, the following weapons restrictions apply in the NCO Academy training areas:  F-13, F-14, F-18, and F-19 are limited to muzzleloader, shotgun, rim-fire and archery only; F-20 is limited to archery only. Scopes are allowed on muzzleloaders and shotguns after the beginning of firearms season.

not trying to fight over whos right or wrong but I just read that out of ft stewarts regs on their site. Am i lookin at the wrong thing?


----------



## Robk (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/daily access sheet.htm


go to page 28 and you'll see that the authorized weapons verbage was deleted.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 10, 2010)

*Unscoped out to 100 yards*

All of my shots are under 100 yards.


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 11, 2010)

Scoped all the way........


----------



## Addicted (Aug 11, 2010)

Open sights with the help of a lazer.


----------



## Bigdipper (Aug 11, 2010)

Robk said:


> http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/daily access sheet.htm
> 
> 
> go to page 28 and you'll see that the authorized weapons verbage was deleted.



see what your talkin about now, thanks bro


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 12, 2010)

Scoped and or un-Scoped... 

Depending on the weapon of the day...  

Brushy spot I'll shoot open...  

I trust my iron sites to between 50 to 100 yards, beyond that I owe it to the animal and my freezer to scope up...  

Those deer burger steaks baked with mushroom gravy & vidalia onions (mmmmmmmmmm) last night may not have happened with out that scope   

We eat deer meat year round, this time of the year we are hitting the bottom of the freezer...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------

